

Show HN: Uncluttered – Simple shared status bar messages for OS X - vital101

Over the past couple weekends I created a fun little desktop app + server called Uncluttered.  Its only job is share simple (and short) messages to people&#x27;s status bar in OSX.  I&#x27;ve been using it to leave myself reminders (&quot;Pay bills&quot;), but can easily see this being used for teams that want to share small pieces of data (&quot;799 sign ups!&quot;).<p>Check it out here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uncluttered.re-cycledair.com&#x2F;
======
bramm
clickable link: [http://www.uncluttered.re-
cycledair.com](http://www.uncluttered.re-cycledair.com)

~~~
JoshTheGeek
[http://uncluttered.re-cycledair.com/](http://uncluttered.re-cycledair.com/)
\- no www

------
bramm
Do I create the key? Where is it generated?

